# Home Telephone Wiring



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi. I am building a new house and i have passed a daisy chain telephone wire (4 cores with 2 different colours so 2 wires one colour and 2 wires a different colour) I will be connecting these to my cable modem that has a telephone out so that all rooms i have the daisy chain wires passing i can make a wall faceplate. I am having difficulty on how to wire these connections since its just 2 brown and 2 blue wires i do not know which wires to put where in the faceplates according to number 1-6

thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

Since you live in Malta, I am not sure if any body can answer your question.
In the USA standard telephone wire consist of one each Red, Green, Yellow, Black. Red and green are generally used for the telephone, yellow and black generally used as a second line or not used.

I know that you saved money by daisy chaining them together, but for the most reliable way each jack has a separate run back to the panel where it comes into the house. Less noise that way.

BG


----------



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

Basementgeek said:


> Hi:
> 
> Since you live in Malta, I am not sure if any body can answer your question.
> In the USA standard telephone wire consist of one each Red, Green, Yellow, Black. Red and green are generally used for the telephone, yellow and black generally used as a second line or not used.
> ...


I have managed to solve half of this problem i found out that the wires are orange white orange, blue white blue... so i just need to figure out how to connect the wires to the wall plugs coming out of my main line to each socket. I used daisy chain since it was done by a relative (free of charge) and he did it the old fashion way and it was a bit too late to re-do it all

Any help on that please how to start at the first plug and how to finish at the last wer the wires will not chain on anymore.

Thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

All you can do is pull a cover and see what color the wires are. Wire color really makes no difference as long as they are all wired in the same manner.

Can you post a picture of the back side of the wall plu?, that could help.

BG


----------



## ryanborg (Feb 8, 2011)

This is a pic i got of the internet but its the same exact one

http://www.wppltd.demon.co.uk/WPP/Wiring/UK_telephone/bt_skt_master.jpg

i also want to confirm that the wires are orange / white orange / blue / white blue
Thanks


----------

